# Last crappie report for a while - I promise



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Two weekends in a row I have had the honor of taking the two most important men in my life crappie fishing. Last weekend with my FIL was a true blessing. Good time and plenty of fish. Took my dad up Friday afternoon, had a great meal of grilled Boudin and hit the lake early this morning. The wind was bad at sunup and got worse all day. Feeling/watching for a light crappie bite is difficult in gusty winds. Fish were not biting where they did last weekend but we moved around and with help from the fish finder we found a submerged tree top in 8' of water that had plenty of fish. whew! Left them biting at 4pm. Cleaned 31. I kept count and we threw back 16, 8 and 10"ers. 
Taking a kid fishing is great but I say take your dad fishing! these last two trips have been a true blessing for this kid!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

awesome


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Leave the crappie alone Kevin!! Go beat up on something else for a while!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> Leave the crappie alone Kevin!! Go beat up on something else for a while!




Pet season ... I mean hunting season starts next weekend


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Try'n, for putting a smile on my face too.

Awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

WoW, nice mess of crappy there.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Oustanding. You honey hole is taking good care of you and the family. Don't let Bambi take away too much of your fishing time. Thoroughly report and photos.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Don't quit the fishing or the reports. Your blessed to be in an area that has crappie and real minnows for bait. It's also going to get better the colder it gets.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Great report. My Dad likes to set lines so me or my brother tries to take him when he feels like it. Trying to spend as much quality time with him as I can. Where did you get that counter? I need one for mullet fishing.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> Great report. My Dad likes to set lines so me or my brother tries to take him when he feels like it. Trying to spend as much quality time with him as I can. Where did you get that counter? I need one for mullet fishing.




I bought it online (don't know where) when I built the cabin and it has been a joke for three years now. I'm actually starting to finally need it!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Okay Try'n, I've thought about it and I'll be your uncle now. You know if you think about it uncles are kind of like a backup daddy.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> Okay Try'n, I've thought about it and I'll be your uncle now. You know if you think about it uncles are kind of like a backup daddy.




Sounds good. Lemme start getting the paperwork together and I'll need your tax returns for the last 7 years


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Sounds good. Lemme start getting the paperwork together and I'll need your tax returns for the last 7 years


Lol..... so now you want to go and get all technical . I figured that we could just use the short form .


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I offered to be your nephew, which is easy as you could take me under your wing and mold me. Adopting an uncle is way different and I gotta be careful that your not:
#1 - poor
and
#2 - a perv


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

All these reports coming from escambia?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

advobwhite said:


> All these reports coming from escambia?




No - that would be awesome. My place is on Millers Ferry in Alabama. 
I believe there are good numbers of crappie in Escambia and I know a few who catch them. They are usually smaller 7-9". I watched a guy a few years back catch a bunch at the mouth of mystic springs, have also seen them from mineral springs.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job and looks like he has some spunk to his step from ya'll wearing out all them crappie!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Awesome job and looks like he has some spunk to his step from ya'll wearing out all them crappie!!!




Best dad in the world. Willing to help in any way any time no matter what!....and yes he was excited - but I think more about us having a good time than the fish


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> No - that would be awesome. My place is on Millers Ferry in Alabama.
> I believe there are good numbers of crappie in Escambia and I know a few who catch them. They are usually smaller 7-9". I watched a guy a few years back catch a bunch at the mouth of mystic springs, have also seen them from mineral springs.


I'll be checking out Mystic Springs next week to try to find some deer and hog spots for this coming season. Will be taking my pole and a few jigs so I can try to make a surf and turf out of one of the trips :thumbup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

advobwhite said:


> I'll be checking out Mystic Springs next week to try to find some deer and hog spots for this coming season. Will be taking my pole and a few jigs so I can try to make a surf and turf out of one of the trips :thumbup:




Try the eddy water right at the mouth. The guy I watched was using minnows on a cork. He threw into the edge of the current and let the line and current wash it into the still water, just like a baitfish. He caught or missed one every throw


----------

